# 6500k vs 10000k



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

What's better and why?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Good 6500k looks better.................


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

10,000 K is crisp blue/white.
Not bad when mixed with 6500K.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

I'm a big fan of 50/50 6500 / 10,000. It's really what pleases your eye that matters, both can grow plant just fine. I'm a big fan of cheap DIY lights so I'm mostly limited to 5000k-6700k usually, but I don't dislike 10,000, I just don't have expensive fancy lights that are spectrum adjustable.


----------



## SpringHalo (Oct 13, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> I'm a big fan of 50/50 6500 / 10,000. It's really what pleases your eye that matters, both can grow plant just fine. I'm a big fan of cheap DIY lights so I'm mostly limited to 5000k-6700k usually, but I don't dislike 10,000, I just don't have expensive fancy lights that are spectrum adjustable.


You can add a couple blue+cyan LEDs to any DIY light and they'll shift the color temperature higher. You can add them as an adjustable channel for ~$6 from an LDD-driver. I did it with my beamswork FSPEC and you can change it from 5000-6000k to 10000k just by altering the blue channel.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Well I was looking at Beamswork DA lights and all the FSPEC full spectrum lights they have come with 10000k whites mixed in with blue green and red. And their 6500k lights are only white and blue. So I dunno which one will look better for a planted fw tank.


----------

